# Sad Sad Day Here



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

My brothers wife passed yesterday. She's in a better place but he's left to finish raising 2 young boys. You all go hug your wife today.


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

Father God ,in the face of all the greif and dispair that is brought on by such a tragic loss give every one involved your peace that surpasses all understanding


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

May God Bless him. I wish I had a wife. CF?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers for your brother and his kids. May God help him to raise those kids and learn to be Mom and Dad for them. With God's help all things are possible.
Prayers sent to the whole family for comfort and peace. Amen.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Sorry for your loss....


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

My deepest condolences.
Prayers sent.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

my condolences! prayers to all.


----------



## rowdyone (Aug 29, 2009)

Condolences and prayers for all.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*Thank You*

Thank you all for your kind words and prayers. It has been a very hard week around here and it may not be over but we were fortunate enough to have eough money to pay for the all the exspenses and take that burden away from my brother. The rest, time will heal and things will be ok.

Thank you,

Harold


----------

